# Hmmm, Novara Element



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Looking for a commuter/dirt road cross bike and the REI Novara Element looks good (meaning I'm cheap and the price of $1099 is not bad). Yeah, it has a steel fork, but REI has a 15% off sale soon.

Anyone ridden this? My local REI store does not stock them, but the geometry seems good for my tastes.

http://www.rei.com/online/store/Pro...roductId=47972898&parent_category_rn=40004203


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

why not go used? this is the cheapest route and you can get a better bike for less money.

although i do like the color of the element.

jeremy


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

something like this: $600 buy it now on a Trek http://cgi.ebay.com/TREK-cyclocross...238326679QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

im not affiliated with this ebay auction in any way

jeremy


----------



## DPCX (Nov 11, 2004)

bikewriter said:


> Looking for a commuter/dirt road cross bike and the REI Novara Element looks good (meaning I'm cheap and the price of $1099 is not bad). Yeah, it has a steel fork, but REI has a 15% off sale soon.
> 
> Anyone ridden this? My local REI store does not stock them, but the geometry seems good for my tastes.
> 
> http://www.rei.com/online/store/Pro...roductId=47972898&parent_category_rn=40004203


Actually the fork is alum (still heavy though). Also, they run a little on the big side. I normally ride a 56 but on the Novara i would take the 54, short in the TT but a high standover. Mainly because of the traditional geometry (horiz TT). They claim its race ready but it would be better suited for a commuter in my opinion, not that you couldnt race it though. The disc brakes are a bit finicky to set up as well. I recomend shortening all housings (after you get your stem positioned where you want it) & re-taping them to the bars really good. I set up a lot of these & its the brakes that give me the biggest head ache. Other than that, they are nicely spec'd. Kind of heavy but hey, its a disc brake equipped cross bike for $1K. Another thing to consider is that this frame is disc brake only, no brake bosses so you're stuck with discs forever. 

If you would like a lighter, racier bike, check out the K2 Enemy. No discs but for the same price as the Element you get a better spec'd bike thats race/commuter ready (& it handles much better in my opinion). Either way you'd be getting a cross bike & thats a good thing. 

http://www.rei.com/product/47970691.htm#

DP


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

It seems there are a lot of cross bikes in that price range. I would be concerned with the gearing- are you sure you want a double (how dirty are you planning to get)?

You should be able to buy a Bianchi Volpe cheaper (even with the 15% discount).


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

DPCX said:


> Actually the fork is alum (still heavy though). Also, they run a little on the big side. I normally ride a 56 but on the Novara i would take the 54, short in the TT but a high standover. Mainly because of the traditional geometry (horiz TT). They claim its race ready but it would be better suited for a commuter in my opinion, not that you couldnt race it though. The disc brakes are a bit finicky to set up as well. I recomend shortening all housings (after you get your stem positioned where you want it) & re-taping them to the bars really good. I set up a lot of these & its the brakes that give me the biggest head ache. Other than that, they are nicely spec'd. Kind of heavy but hey, its a disc brake equipped cross bike for $1K. Another thing to consider is that this frame is disc brake only, no brake bosses so you're stuck with discs forever.
> 
> If you would like a lighter, racier bike, check out the K2 Enemy. No discs but for the same price as the Element you get a better spec'd bike thats race/commuter ready (& it handles much better in my opinion). Either way you'd be getting a cross bike & thats a good thing.
> 
> ...



All great input! I did just find the K2 Enemy in my searches. Wow!


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

jeremyb said:


> why not go used? this is the cheapest route and you can get a better bike for less money.
> 
> although i do like the color of the element.
> 
> jeremy


The cross market around here is slim, and used is even slimmer. I'd like to test ride one, and with REI's return policy I can ride it for a week or two and get another size if I'm not 100% satisfied. Thanks for the ebay link!


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

filtersweep said:


> It seems there are a lot of cross bikes in that price range. I would be concerned with the gearing- are you sure you want a double (how dirty are you planning to get)?
> 
> You should be able to buy a Bianchi Volpe cheaper (even with the 15% discount).


My commute to work is mostly flat. I don't plan to get that dirty with this purchase. I'm no masochist but a 39/27 should be fine.


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

jeremyb said:


> something like this: $600 buy it now on a Trek http://cgi.ebay.com/TREK-cyclocross...238326679QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> im not affiliated with this ebay auction in any way
> 
> jeremy


That is a screaming deal! Unfortunately I ride a 55 or 56.


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

*rear spacing*

Is the Novara Element rear wheel spacing 130mm or 135mm? As a disc only cross frame it would be nice if it were 135mm since this size hub seems more readily available in disc.



DPCX said:


> Actually the fork is alum (still heavy though). Also, they run a little on the big side. I normally ride a 56 but on the Novara i would take the 54, short in the TT but a high standover. Mainly because of the traditional geometry (horiz TT). They claim its race ready but it would be better suited for a commuter in my opinion, not that you couldnt race it though. The disc brakes are a bit finicky to set up as well. I recomend shortening all housings (after you get your stem positioned where you want it) & re-taping them to the bars really good. I set up a lot of these & its the brakes that give me the biggest head ache. Other than that, they are nicely spec'd. Kind of heavy but hey, its a disc brake equipped cross bike for $1K. Another thing to consider is that this frame is disc brake only, no brake bosses so you're stuck with discs forever.
> 
> If you would like a lighter, racier bike, check out the K2 Enemy. No discs but for the same price as the Element you get a better spec'd bike thats race/commuter ready (& it handles much better in my opinion). Either way you'd be getting a cross bike & thats a good thing.
> 
> ...


----------

